# OPC, Elder Vows, Holy Living, and D.G. Hart



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Recently it has come to my attention that a thread from a post by D.G. Hart has caused some problems. However, the particular quote that has been called into question by some is not my concern right at this point of time. What my concern has to do with is how an ordained elder should act in all relations with men (particularly in the blog sphere). This is also important to me since I have recently been elected to the office (but my ordination isn't until August). I will provide the quote from a person in the thread and then Hart's response.



> Person X:
> You alternate between playful and earnest and expect everyone to keep up with which is which. People struggle, and these are not stupid people for the most part.
> 
> Your an ordained elder in an Orthodox Presbyterian Church. You probably need to pick an approach and stick with it if you take the souls of the people who are looking to you seriously. Either that or just quit serving as an elder and have the freedom that accrues to a non-officer member of an OPC. Lots of benefits, but lower expectations.
> ...



Now according to the Book of Church Order for the OPC, Here is the following for Elders, Form of Government, Ch. 25, Section 6 A, subsection i. (I think that's how to order things...):



> If they are to fill worthily so sacred an office, ruling elders must adorn sound doctrine by holy living, setting an example of godliness in all their relations with men. Let them walk with exemplary piety and diligently discharge the obligations of their office;



Also, scripture tells us this:


> An overseer, then, must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, temperate, prudent, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, not addicted to wine or pugnacious, but gentle, peaceable, free from the love of money. He must be one who manages his own household well, keeping his children under control with all dignity (but if a man does not know how to manage his own household, how will he take care of the church of God?), and not a new convert, so that he will not become conceited and fall into the condemnation incurred by the devil. And he must have a good reputation with those outside the church, so that he will not fall into reproach and the snare of the devil. 1 Tim. 3



So the question stands: Should the ordination vows dictate how one writes on a blog, treats people in person or online? 

I respond with a resounding: YES!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 2, 2015)

****CLOSED**** Thread is inappropriate. It opens up an elder to specific accusation, contra 1Tim.5:19. A topical thread is something else entirely, not predicated on a case of hearsay.

Hart is not a member here, but could be. People right this moment are being critical to him in his place, on his blog, by his invitation. That's the place to post any commentary, if you got it.


----------

